# Mad As H***!! Part 2



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

The "Mad as H***" topic by 1stTimeAround reminded me of another irratating neighbor issue. We live in a covanent controlled community so we can't park our TT by our house. We typically pick it up from the storage lot on a Thursday evening to get it loaded for a Friday departure. We have two neighbors across the street from us who throw parties almost every Sunday during the summer. So, we frequently return home to find a row of cars parked in front of the house and no place to park the TT to unload!







Worse yet the people attending the party often DO NOT park in front of the house where the party is!














I'm practically apoplectic with anger just thinking about it now! I've talked to the neighbors in a very kind, respectful, and gentle manner, but they act like I'm just some grumpy guy.

Suggestions?


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I suggest you park all of your other vehicles on the street in front of your house while you are out camping so as to reserve the needed space upon your return.

If you do not have any addt'l veh's to do such a thing, perhaps you could work with a couple of your friendly, thoughtful neighbors. Ask them if they can park in front of your house for you to "reserve" the spots.

Then, stick nails under the inconsiderate partying neighbors car(s). J/K (sort of)


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well this may not be ideal... If you have under ground sprinklers, adjust so they spray the area, and make the changes before you go. Had a neighbor growing up that made it clear not to park in front of his house by turning on his sprinklers and watering the cars. We had a similar problem when I lived in California, we had a huge shade tree so the neighbors would park in front of my house to shade their cars, of course in front of their house it was open. So I parked my truck and camper a few times in front of them and they began to clue in. Amazingly I had some serious problems with my sprinklers too, I tell you I always had to adjust those darn things. I wonder if you could get one of those sprinklers on a motion sensor and aim it at the street!


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Setting up the sprinklers to water 'em down. Now that's funny.

Chet.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Sprinkler timers - that's the ticket.

We have neighbors with very socially 'active' teenagers. Their friends seem to think it is dangerous to park their cars in the roads so they park them on the sidewalk. I like the sprinkler solution. Rainbird with a very tight arc set to cover that one spot that seems to always get missed.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Maybe I'm too mean spirited







, but I always feel that weed eating the curb while cars are parked up beside it is timely. The cars catch all the debris from going into the street.







I guess if you used the sprinklers to water them down first, the grass would actually stick, there for eliminating extra clean up.









I think I have just added a step to my yard work process.









Just kidding!! Well...maybe!










Jason


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

LOL!







Love the sprinkler idea!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Repeat after me "Sprinkler first, leaf/dust/dirt blower second!"


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Boy, I'm glad I don't live next to any of you guys. I would hate to end up on your s*** list.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Hmmm.... gonna have to pick up a leaf blower.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

1stTimeAround said:


> Maybe I'm too mean spirited
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

In Canada

Just tip the snow plow guy to make sure that the entire plow load gets dropped off right in front your neighbours driveway. You know the hard compact stuff.










Just wait to you see his face when he is the only one in the neighbourhood with snow pilled 4 feet high in front of his drive.









Thor


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Using the sprinklers is a good idea. Hey, you might even catch a convertible with the top down if you are lucky.

Sweet Revenge!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Man, you guys are terrible!







Wish I'd thought of them.

Mark


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

I can totally relate. My neighbor to my left has 7 cars. One resides in the garage and one in the driveway-leaving five out on the street. As if that was not bad enough, the neighbor to my right has five cars. Oh, and he only drive's one-regularly. He literally drives the four around the block once a week to keep them lube'd. That's pathetic... Itâ€™s one thing to have someone park in front of your house while they are visiting, but to park one of your "extra" vehicles in front of someone else's house for days/weeks is another...

This may be a bit extreme, my wife surely thought so. This whole issue was bugging so much that I went out and rented a small bob-cat and trailer. Mind you, the bob cat was bright orange. I pulled it home and parked it in front of my neighborâ€™s house. Oh yeah, for 5 days. I then moved it over to my other neighbors, also for 5 days. One of them did approach me and asked I was doing some work in the backyard. I replied, "no-just thinking of purchasing a bob cat and wanted to see if my tow vehicle was capable of pulling it." He was floored. To my surprise, he then asked, where was I intending to keep it at, and with a straight face I replied "wherever thereâ€™s spot open, when I bring it home." Needless to say, they have both stayed clear of my house-since.

As someone suggested-when we leave on a trip, I park another of my vehicles in front of the house in order to reserve a spot. Only so that I can have room to maneuver the TT and TV, other than that, the above drastic measures seemed to have worked.

Jose


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

People can get licensed to carry concealed weapons in Texas, so I haven't tried any of these helpful hints yet!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Beautiful, Jose! Good solution. Did you buy a Bobcat? Get a big enough one and you could move your neighbor's car for them. You could shuffle the cars around every 4 or 5 hours and really confuse them.

I still like my solution, tho. No neighbors for about 3 miles. The adjacent county road sees about 5 cars a week other than my own. Covenants? Nope, not even any zoning codes. Heck you don't even need a building permit to build anything.


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

vdub,

Just rented the bob-cat for 10 days or so. I did use it for 1, so it was a total waste. I mainly was to prove a point. You are one of the lucky, who live secluded from others. That's my next home (dream home). And, that it is. The housing pricing in CA are through the roof...

Jose


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

vdub said:


> I still like my solution, tho. No neighbors for about 3 miles. The adjacent county road sees about 5 cars a week other than my own. Covenants? Nope, not even any zoning codes. Heck you don't even need a building permit to build anything.
> [snapback]22955[/snapback]​


vdub,
I like your solution best. Can we all come to your house to go camping? Sounds like the perfect "get away from it all" place.

Why do you camp?


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your responses. The sprinkler and grass clippings idea had me in stitches. I'll start with just parking our other car on the street in front of our house. I'm always a little worried about it getting hit on the street, or just plain stolen, but the neighborhood is relatively safe so far. If that doesn't help - well, I just hapen to have one of those pesky, poorly aimed sprinker heads, too!

Thanks again for your ideas and the grins.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Actually, guys, I have considered bringing in some gravel and making a dozen or so camp spots. It would be boondocking, tho. During the summer, you wouldn't even need the gravel. I have 36 acres and the portion the rv shed is on is 4 acres that are pretty level and regularly mowed. We could probably put 20 rigs on just that portion.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Sounds great VDUB, we're packing up & heading out this afternoon. See you about midday Sunday. Will the pool be open? How about a BBQ pit? Someplace for the kids to play? Playground, rec room? How about pets, can we bring them along? (over and above the kids) Either way we're pumped. See you soon.

TM4


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

The pasture has a creek running thru it, but I don't think I would want to swim in it. And, yeap, their is a fire pit -- two actually.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

vdub

I am assuming your neighbours do not complain.









Can you see your neighbours? Looks like a real nice spot.









I am in for a rally in your front yard









Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Ya-hoo VDUB! - I love the Palouse. How 'bout a harvest roundup?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Rally In Pullman!


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Yippee an Outback party at Vdub's!!!

I can see it now, this will like a family style Woodstock of the west.








sunny







sunny







sunny







sunny


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Yea...I'll take a reservation too.


----------

